# Bees,wasps and yellow jackets



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Don't know if this will qualify for subject matter for this forum,but if it doesn'tI'm sure the moderator will let me know.

On a recent trip to Tahoe,we rented a house with a great deck for outside eating.Of course,it became a haven for our little friends while we tried to eat or steaks,chicken etc.

So,a friend of our's,a cattle rancher,gave us this little tip.

Get a large shallow pan of water and mix in some Dawn/Joy or the like liquid dish detergent.
Over this,suspend a long sturdy stick with a long piece of very nice bacon attached snugly to the stick.It should be suspended so that it is pretty close to the water.Place this whole rig far away from your primary eating place,and preferably in a sunny spot(enhances the bacon aroma).
This will of course attract our little friends,who will gorge themselves on the bacon.Thus,gorged,they will attempt to fly off.But will find themselves flying downward just a bit and into the pan of water.Once in the pan,with the Dawn,they will not be able to resume thier flight plan.

Over the period of the next few days,we stopped counting at 125 floaters,and we could eat out on the nice deck.So this really does work.

Hope I have not offended anyone's sensabilities.If so,I appologize in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I like it.  I'm not sure it's exactly a fit for this forum, but I'm having trouble thinking where I'd move it.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

sounds pretty interesting...


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

My grandmother has a huge deck that we all eat out on. Her boyfriend threw a bee hive hanging from the eaves into her pond and ever since they have been swarming around to the point where I have walked up there and gotten stung three times in a matter of seconds. 

I'll show this to her, hopefully it will work there as well.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

In the interests of total honesty,I must say the following:

The bacon we used was from my friends freshly slaughtered hog

This did work on Lake Taho North Shore high Sierra critters.

Hope it will work for you


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

People say their bees are nasty in the fall-ours are that way all year long! I don't imagine that would make too much difference though, would it?

Just have to remember for summer, they're obviously all dead now since we have 30 degree weather or less every day.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

decks are great breeding grounds for bees. underneath the rails in particular. we wait for a cool night. when they are back in the hives and then foam em. seems to work


----------



## stinger127 (Jan 30, 2007)

This may be old news but its worth repeating even for that one person who does not know about this. One thing people may or may not know is to purchase a can of bug-bee spray that will not allow electric to flow in it. Many people have aimed a can of bee spray at the bees and without thinking there are electric wires there and if the stream hits the electric the electric will follow the stream back to the can and electrocute the person holding the can.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

+







=dead bees.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Wow.And I thought I was going the limit by drowning the little critters after giving them a great meal.But a flamethrower.

AWESOME

In the high sierra's however I would probably run afoul of the Calif Dept of Forestries.who would probably be very hasty in putting me up at Folsom prison


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

pedroguy said:


> Wow.And I thought I was going the limit by drowning the little critters after giving them a great meal.But a flamethrower.
> 
> AWESOME
> 
> In the high sierra's however I would probably run afoul of the Calif Dept of Forestries.who would probably be very hasty in putting me up at Folsom prison


At home (my dad and I are allergic to bees and wasps) we would spray them with carb cleaner...it eats the wings off of them, and they can't fly anywhere. Then they land on the floor and you don't have to worry about them flying back up and stinging you between stomps if you don't kill them on the first stomp.

Personally, I don't feel all that sorry for them...they could easily kill me, and they have no qualms about it, why should I???


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

We tried the humane approach for a few days at Tahoe of trying to spray them with spray starch,but either our aim was very bad,or it was ineffective.We found the bacon-dawn/water combo a lot less labor intensive and effective.


----------

